# #gbatemp.net "Invite only Channel?"



## Vidboy10 (Mar 1, 2010)

So i Open up mIRC as usual, File->Recent Servers->GBAtemp: gbatemp irc
The rules and such load up on the window then a window pops up and asks me what Channel to join, I select "#gbatemp.net".
Everything is going as normal then it give me this.

#gbatemp.net unable to join channel (invite only)

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## dice (Mar 1, 2010)

Let's just say that we're getting a large number of unwanted guests right now, I couldn't possibly say when, but things will return to normal ASAP.


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2010)

Try joining now.

If it does not work, register your nick.


----------



## playallday (Mar 3, 2010)

A lot of people are having issues getting in, I see around 20 people less now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Make sure to register your nick, since you need that now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and JD was trying to hack the main channel, that's how this whole thing started.


----------



## Minox (Mar 3, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Oh, and JD was trying to hack the main channel, that's how this whole thing started.


Not really hacking, but he was flooding the channel with bots.


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like botting is any better.


----------



## lolzed (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't even connect to the server,is it just me or what?


----------



## Minox (Mar 6, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I can't even connect to the server,is it just me or what?


Server: irc2.gbatemp.net
Port: 5190


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I can't even connect to the server,is it just me or what?


irc*2*.gbatemp.net
5190


----------



## dice (Mar 6, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I can't even connect to the server,is it just me or what?



I'm in the main channel right now (along with 50+ people).


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Let me check...  Yep, it's up.  But you still need a registered nick!


----------



## lolzed (Mar 6, 2010)

ah finally I got in


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

I think this issue is fixed now.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll try to get in


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Does it work?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

it works


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, This should be locked now.


----------

